# A few nice bucks.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few nice bucks from this week.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That's some impressive bucks there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good ones! looks like you've found yourself a honey-hole or two.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes! Very nice! Is that public land, private, limited? don't care about the specific location just curious


----------

